# Fishing in September (Perdido area)



## Side-tracked (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi guys, long time lurker, first time poster.

Have a ~four day trip coming up in September targeted at the Perdido inshore area (I live around and fish Mobile Bay frequently). We will have a 21' Kenner at our disposal, and plan to fish the majority of the time there.

I suppose I can sum this up with a few questions:

Are the lights still productive that time of year, and which are reliably left on? (I see a lot of posts about Wolf Bay lights; what part of the bay are they in - it appears either south shore or north on Mocassin Bayou?)
What are some good locations to get bait via castnet?
Any specific inshore areas that are hot in the fall?
Anything else I could tackle given the vessel (trolling, etc.) that may be productive that time of year?
Thanks for any input. I'm sure I'll think of some other questions as we get closer to trip time. I intend to be more active in the forum, and post some reports as I hit the bay. We usually fish the east cost reefs/rivers.

I may take a scouting trip soon down and through the ICW.

Good luck everyone, hope you have more time to fish than I've had the past few weeks. Silly work, always making me do my job.


----------

